# reboot arc en ciel



## Nemesis.nemesis2 (10 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,
Après avoir change de OS passe de 10.3 a 10.5 (j'ai oublié les félins) grace a une bonne âme, tout marchait impeccable ment bien qd après l'avoir mis en veille il ma fait ceci: écran blanc,gris,bleu,vert,rouge etc...
Il m'avait déjà fait ça qd j'avais réinstallé le 10.3...
Est ce bien un problème lie a la carte graphique??
Ya til une solution??


----------



## Invité (10 Octobre 2013)

Faut-il qu'on devine de quel ordi il s'agit ?
Vu les systèmes, c'est certainement un PPC, mais c'est vaste&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Faut-il qu'on devine de quel ordi il s'agit ?
> Vu les systèmes, c'est certainement un PPC, mais c'est vaste



On peut supposer qu'il parle de l'iBook mentionné dans son profil 

Maintenant, cet "écran arc en ciel", tu pourrais préciser un peu ? Ou mieux, nous en poster une photo, qu'on se fasse une idée ? C'est juste les couleurs qui sont altérées, mais il a une image, ou bien n'y a-t-il plus d'image du tout ?

S'il y a toujours une image, mais avec des couleurs bizarres, alors, c'est un problème classique sur les iBook (j'en ai un comme ça ici, un G4 12 pouces de l'avant dernière génération), c'est la nappe vidéo qui est endommagée  Mais est-ce bien ça que tu vois ?


----------



## Nemesis.nemesis2 (12 Octobre 2013)

Jai le boing de démarrage puis la pomme 1 fraction de seconde, puis en alternance l'écran devient gris, blanc, rouge, vert, bleu...Sans rien d'autre de visible en dessous.
C'est un ibook G4 PPC effectivement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2013)

Nemesis.nemesis2 a dit:


> Jai le boing de démarrage puis la pomme 1 fraction de seconde, puis en alternance l'écran devient gris, blanc, rouge, vert, bleu...Sans rien d'autre de visible en dessous.
> C'est un ibook G4 PPC effectivement.



Et ça cycle, ou ensuite reste-t-il fixe sans image ? En tous cas, j'ai du mal à croire à un problème de carte vidéo, ou alors, c'est un atypique du genre de celui qui touchait les NVidia GeForce 8600 GT. Tu as essayé de connecter un écran VGA dessus, pour voir si ça fait pareil ?

Sinon, c'est quel iBook G4 (taille de l'écran et fréquence du G4)


----------



## Nemesis.nemesis2 (12 Octobre 2013)

Ça fait un cycle oui

Power PC G4 
processeur 1.2Ghz
memoire intégrée 256Mo
Nombre de processeur 1
cache niveau 2: 512Ko
Il est de 2008.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2013)

Nemesis.nemesis2 a dit:


> Ça fait un cycle oui
> 
> Power PC G4
> processeur 1.2Ghz
> ...



Donc, ça doit être un 12 pouces "late 2007", le même que le mien. Bon, pour savoir si c'est la puce graphique (donc la carte mère) ou autre chose, faudrait que tu lui branches un écran VGA (ou un téléviseur doté d'une telle connectique), pour voir !


----------



## Nemesis.nemesis2 (12 Octobre 2013)

Comment je fais ça??


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2013)

Il y a des adaptateurs Adaptateur Apple Mini-VGA vers VGA M8639G/A - Vidéo - Apple - MacWay pour ça.
Peut être moins cher sur La Baie


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Il y a des adaptateurs Adaptateur Apple Mini-VGA vers VGA M8639G/A - Vidéo - Apple - MacWay pour ça.
> Peut être moins cher sur La Baie



Normalement, il devait même y en avoir un fourni avec l'ibouque, il me semble !


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Normalement, il devait même y en avoir un fourni avec l'ibouque, il me semble !



Pas avec le mien (de chez OWC) alors qu'ils ont même laissé (par inadvertance) un DVD de Tiger (non original  ) dans le graveur


----------



## Nemesis.nemesis2 (14 Octobre 2013)

OK, faut je trouve ça donc...
En attendant ya pas une autre manipulation a faire pour tester??


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Octobre 2013)

Nemesis.nemesis2 a dit:


> OK, faut je trouve ça donc...
> En attendant ya pas une autre manipulation a faire pour tester??



Essayer de démarrer sur le DVD d'origine et lancer un Apple Haedware test (si il consent à afficher le dit test et ses résultats).


----------

